
Ask HN: How would you teach somebody building a website for a local business? - patrickworks
He has a small local bicycle store. He just needs a small website with opening hours, contact form, images and other static information. Maybe some news to publish here and then.<p>How would you approach this?
I have mixed feelings about wix.com&#x2F;Wordpress&#x2F;Squarespace.<p>Isn&#x27;t there a super fast way to build this website with him in a workshop? I noticed there is huge demand in this area.<p>He wants my help with this.<p>I&#x27;m a UX Designer &#x2F; Frontend Dev
======
mtmail
Huge demand, little pay, especially if it's a friend. The platforms with
plugins (e.g. Wordpress) are a good bet. Paid plugins, e.g. "I need a map of
my store locations" or "I want to re-publish my facebook/twitter feed" are
gold compared to writing anything yourself. My first session would be "which
of these themeforest themes would you like". (If he encounters a nice one,
let's say $29 USD, and indicates it's too expensive: run)

------
petra
The best option(for those functions) is probably filling a "Google My
business" page. Has he got one?

Where's you're friend's store(roughly) ? depending on the area, maybe there's
value to some local SEO - so he would appear higher in Google and get some
more customers . I'm willing to have a look.

If you prefer, you can also PM me, my email is in my profile.

------
Ibethewalrus
Depends, what does your friend want to learn? Marketing, Web design, Front end
design, SEO?

Throwing a couple more options:

1.- free: GitHub + Hugo template + Netlify Easy to setup, plus it has an admin
so he can update and blog as needed. Cons: Hugo and Terminal are hard.

2.- Pick a nice paid Wordpress template, export it as a static website, plus
Formspree for the Contact form. Pro: Looks good, quick! Cons: Maintain
database somewhere Alternative: paid HTML template

3.- Wordpress.com has a nice paid plan Pro: you and your friend can forget
about maintaining everything. Cons: paid, depends on budget.

4.- Kirby is another nice alternative. Just released a new version a couple
days ago. No database.

------
mirap
I would recommend [https://www.squarespace.com/](https://www.squarespace.com/)
as he needs to focus on selling bikes, not Github / WP updates / responsivity
/ etc.

I'm a Digital Product Designer

